# Q: Waking up habits and how to change them.



## greentwig (May 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
      Well I used to have the problem where if I didnt get enough sleep I seriously just could not get out of bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ......so I got a bad rep at work because I was late A LOT of days (I know it's horrible).  Now though in the past 6 months I have pretty much gotten past that, I now somehow have changed that, and I drag myself out of bed.:shedevil:

      Now today is the last day of the 2 weeks notice I gave at my job w/ the bad rep., I found another job at "Oakley" so I will be starting there next tuesday (May 28th) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It is such a great job for me and better $$...anyways back to my question.

      I'm worried about it because it's about an hour commute time because of traffic, which means I will be getting up about 1hr/30mins-2hrs eariler, because of the commute time and putting on makeup (the job i'm leaving is literally 3 blocks frm my house, so like 5 mins tops commute time).

      I'm wondering how you ladies get up for work, and how maybe I could.....eventually turn myself into a morning person?  
(I would also like to do a mini work out in the morning (which I have never done) do any of you do this?)

Thank you very much for your answers in advance, I really need it.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 25, 2007)

As simple as it sounds, getting to bed early is the best thing you can do.  Try showering at night to give you more time in the morning, and set your clothes out the night before.  Set your alarm clock 10 minutes fast to trick yourself and forget that it is fast.  If you make it your goal to get out on time according to the clock in your bed room you'll always be a few minutes early.  Sleep with your shades/curtains open.  The sun will really wake you up!  If you drink coffee in the morning, set the timer on your coffee maker so it will be ready when you are and the smell will help wake you up.  Bring it in the car in a travel mug and a bar or something healthy for breakfast you can eat on the way.  

Those are some suggestions!  That's what I do when I have to get up early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope it helps!


----------



## greentwig (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_set your clothes out the night before
alarm clock 10 minutes fast to trick yourself
Sleep with your shades/curtains open
drink coffee in the morning_

 
I'll have to set out my clothes I always forget about doing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder  if theres a Tea maker type thing I could buy and set it to do tea in the morning.....anyone know of one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I never really drink coffee)


Thank you very much for your answers


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

Ive never heard of an automatic tea maker., but it sounds Genius!!!! I have an electric tea pot that boils water super quickly. or microwaves work well for that too, pop in a teabag into your travel mug and your good to go. 

The showering at night is a great tip , I hate waking up early too..blah
 as much as it sucks, going to bed earlier will help


----------



## greentwig (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Ive never heard of an automatic tea maker., but it sounds Genius!!!! I have an electric tea pot that boils water super quickly.

pop in a teabag into your travel mug and your good to go. 

The showering at night is a great tip , I hate waking up early too..blah
 as much as it sucks, going to bed earlier will help_

 
I guess I'll just get a coffee maker w/ a timer, and plop a tea bag into a travel cup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my brain must not be awake yet this morning.
Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any other suggestions/experiences would be very appreciated :cartwheel:I need to convert to being a morning person.


----------



## greentwig (May 25, 2007)

I found a Personal Tea Maker =D

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=72528


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2007)

First of all, congrats on your new job!  Well done.  Look at this as a chance to start fresh.  

Princessin784 has great tips.  Just make it a priority to get to bed earlier.  If one of your weaknesses is getting up in the morning, you have to adjust your lifestyle to accommodate it.  The theme behind Princess's tips are basically be prepared.  The more you do ahead of time, the less you have to knock out in the morning.  

I am with you. I have a tough time in the mornings as well.  Most of us do.  Funny thing is that on the weekends, when the day is mine, I will get up on my own at 6 or 7 am.  I guess we all just appreciate our own time more than time in the office, eh? 

I would just focus on being successful on getting up, getting ready, getting out the door and getting to work about 15 minutes early every day.  Make this a routine.  Once you have accomplished that, then look at integrating a work out.  If you have trouble getting going in the morning, and you are facing a new commute, I would avoid adding the work out right away.  Set yourself up for success by taking small steps a bit at a time.  

Good luck and enjoy that new job!


----------



## elisha24 (May 27, 2007)

Although this may sound really stupid, I change my clock so its 10mins fast. Even though I know it's fast it has really helped me to get up earlier and get to work on time. I am always late for work for the simple reason I don't want to get out of bed. My bf thinks I am weird for doing it, but it works.


----------



## choseck (May 27, 2007)

I'm lucky because I am a morning person.  I hate to get up at 4AM for work ( I have my clock set early so I'm really getting up around 3:50ish )

The day and night before I get as much stuff together as I can - in the morning I shower, get ready and eat breakfast in about an hour and am out of the house a few minutes before 5.

DON'T HIT SNOOZE!!!!  I'm a firm believer in this, and I know I've read articles saying you shouldn't do this.  Sleep as long as you possible can, and get up when the alarm goes off.  Hitting snooze sort of messes you up - so to speak.  Try going to bed the same time as well.  I know for me I still go to bed early on the weekends - not as early, but still early.  As a result, I rarely sleep past 5:30 on the weekends, but thats okay with me - I like getting up and getting my day started!  Especially on Saturdays when I do a huge workout at the Y.

Not sure if this helped, but this is what I do.


----------



## greentwig (May 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I'll apply these tips 4 sure.


----------



## emilyjoy (May 28, 2007)

This is a good thread. I don't have any tips though.
I'm in a similar situation. I'm starting a new job on Tuesday as well with an hour commute.
And I'm used to working nights. lol.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_I'll have to set out my clothes I always forget about doing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder  if theres a Tea maker type thing I could buy and set it to do tea in the morning.....anyone know of one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I never really drink coffee)


Thank you very much for your answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you have a coffee maker (the kind that uses pods) Target sells tea bags that fit so it can make tea. I wish I could remember the name of the brand, but I remember finding them in the coffee machine and coffee aisles in Target.


----------



## GreekChick (May 28, 2007)

Place your alarm farrrrrrrrrrrrr away from your bed, so that you actually have to get up to close it in the morning. Works for me


----------



## greentwig (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emilyjoy* 

 
_This is a good thread. I don't have any tips though.
I'm in a similar situation. I'm starting a new job on Tuesday as well with an hour commute.
And I'm used to working nights. lol.
Thanks for the tips._

 
OMG i know what you mean....it's 5 a.m. when I got up this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna go back to bed.  I have an hour commte too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a little Coffee Maker and put some tea in the filter and it taste pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully that will wake me up.

I also put my alarm clock down stairs from my loft so I have to wake up lol.


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2007)

I've been late a lot at work as well but I just go to bed so late. Ack! I also hate my job...


----------



## Naked Lunch (Jun 19, 2007)

When I was in school I was waking up at 5:30am every morning. I have terrible chronic fatigue and have a terrible time getting out of bed. A few things I did that helped me a lot were:

- Get everything ready the night before. I would shower, straighten my hair, make lunch, have my clothes out, and have my school stuff by the door before I went to bed.

- Set my alarm to the most annoying and loudest alarm on my phone, and put my alarm somewhere I would have to get up to shut it off. This way by the time I shut it off I was already out of bed so there was no time to snooze.

Those two things really made a huge difference for me.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naked Lunch* 

 
_When I was in school I was waking up at 5:30am every morning. I have terrible chronic fatigue and have a terrible time getting out of bed. A few things I did that helped me a lot were:

- Get everything ready the night before. I would shower, straighten my hair, make lunch, have my clothes out, and have my school stuff by the door before I went to bed.

- Set my alarm to the most annoying and loudest alarm on my phone, and put my alarm somewhere I would have to get up to shut it off. This way by the time I shut it off I was already out of bed so there was no time to snooze.

Those two things really made a huge difference for me._

 

i agree thats what I do and it always helps! Eventually after waking up so early so often(for me it was for school), I got into the habit and never really had to set an alarm anymore.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 20, 2007)

This may sound insaaaane because it will require you getting up even EARLIER, but I toss my body out of bed when my alarm goes off and force myself to work out. Just a little pilates workout, anywhere from 15-30 minutes (I have a few DVDs I rotate), and even though I am nodding off when I first start them, but the end of the session I am fully awake, energized, and couldn't go back to sleep if I wanted to.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 23, 2007)

i just started to take b12 vitamins... they are supposed to work... ill let u know in a few weeks but maybe think abotu trying them?


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 30, 2007)

I went from working at 5 p.m. to working at 7:45 a.m. and at first, I was NOT a morning person.  Now, I have to get up at 6 a.m.

I get in bed by 10:30 p.m., regardless of everything.  Even if I'm talking to my boyfriend on the phone, I'm IN BED and ready to fall asleep.  I do NOT use a snooze, because that gives you a false sense of security.  I also have getting ready for work to a T-  55 minutes for everything, including making my lunch.  As soon as I'm awake, I jump out of bed and wash my face (the water wakes me up).  I also turn on MTV or VH1 so I have music and pictures blaring at me.  

I also carry a Red Bull on me.  It doesn't matter if I actually drink it or not, but just the fact that it's there actually helps.  I have one sitting on my desk at work and one in my work bag, just in case.


----------



## greentwig (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i just started to take b12 vitamins... they are supposed to work... ill let u know in a few weeks but maybe think abotu trying them?_

 
Please do.  I'd love to hear how this goes.
TIA! =D


----------



## greentwig (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_I do NOT use a snooze, because that gives you a false sense of security. _

 
I'm really bad at this @[email protected] >.>
I need to stop.....it's so hard on mondays lol.
Other days im a bit better but I still end up hitting it snooze once or twice....maybe 3 times :eek2:

ok im going to try to do this all week......i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## awful_cherry (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Place your alarm farrrrrrrrrrrrr away from your bed, so that you actually have to get up to close it in the morning. Works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did this, but I just stumble to it in my sleep and press the snooze.

I agree with everyone saying "be prepared".  Be prepared to a ridiculous degree, like a 10 year old getting ready for school the next morning.  Set out your clothes (try on your outfits the night before and pick one if you, like me, tend to try on 8 things because nothing looks good).  Pick out your makeup and set it on the counter so you don't waste time digging through the drawer (or put it in your purse and apply it at red lights).  Pack your purse, laptop bag, briefcase, whatever you take to work, and set it out by the door with your keys (I have been late so many times because I got ready on time, then couldn't find my keys!).  And keep some slimfast or luna bars or something on hand so you have a breakfast you can grab in 2 seconds and eat in the car.  It will feel so silly but it really helps.  All you have to do is stumble out of bed, put on your clothes, stumble to the bathroom, do your teeth brushing and face washing and makeup, stumble to the fridge and grab your breakfast, and leave.  It goes so much faster and you won't lose something at the last minute and be late.


----------



## aeni (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm normally working early mornings during the summer - but sleeping pills help me get in the norm.  Melatonin is all natural and over the counter.  Though when I have Ambien, I use half a pill.  I go to bed around 10 and wake around 4-6.  

Also, try to stay on schedule during the weekends.  Staying out till 2 or 3am will definitely throw you off.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 8, 2007)

There's a lot of great suggestions here so far!

I am NOT a morning person... anyone who has ever witnessed the monstrosity of me waking up will tell you it's not a pretty sight. When I started my job two years ago, I went from a 3pm start to a 7am start (yikes!). My 'getting ready' routine had to be drastically changed. 

Getting everything ready before hand is crucial! That way, you don't even have to think while you are getting ready. Just wake up, get ready, and go.

Aside from that, the most important thing for me is routine. I have a very set pattern of things to do once I wake up. I found that forming a habit allowed me to kind of "auto-pilot" through my 'getting ready' process. Eventually your body will get used to it, and getting up early becomes easier. I'm so set into my routine, that if I change it at all I sometimes forget things.


Good luck, and congrats on a new job


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 11, 2007)

This is an awesome thread.  The tips are great, and it's good to know there are others who are struggling with this.  My husband just pops out of bed in the morning, which I can't do.  I've been putting my alarm far from my bed and that works most of the time, but sometimes I just feel so fatigued I'll slip back into bed and wait for the snooze alarm to come.

Out of curiosity... what does B12 do?  If it helps fight fatigue, that'd be great.  I'm wary of taking sleeping pills b/c I'm afraid of not waking up on time!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 11, 2007)

A couple of things I do to get my butt out of bed in the mornings:

Set my alarm twice, once to go off a half hour before I wake up normally and also for the time i should be getting up. Sometimes I even get up after the first alarm.

The thing that helps the most though is for me to have everything laid out the night before. My nightly routine involves making lunch for work, laying out my clothes, showering, and even laying out the makeup i will wear. My makeup routine has become so streamlined, its great!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone for posting all of these tips, my mornings have improved greatly.   I am still bad at the Snooze button >.< & I don’t always lay my clothes out.   *I have not been late once*, which is a MAJOR improvement.   I do however have to figure out how to not look at specktra so much >.> <.<.......I’m addicted to fotd's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have my cup of tea every morning and throw my clothes on and grab my MU and run out the door lol.
      I do feel the need to improve more, because I have serious neck problem, and almost everyday no matter what I have constant nagging pain, but I know that if I exercise it will help a lot.  I NEVER exercise.......since like 9th grade when I finished my Phis.Ed. credits
and i graduated 2 years ago........yeah it's bad......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



      Also I want to try to somehow make myself do my MU b4 I leave the house insted of in the car/parking lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again TY VM everyone.   Do any of you do your MU b4 u leave the house?  If so, how long do u spend on it?


----------



## malialoke (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Out of curiosity... what does B12 do?  If it helps fight fatigue, that'd be great.  I'm wary of taking sleeping pills b/c I'm afraid of not waking up on time!_

 
Word of warning: I'm not a nutritionist, I've just taken classes and worked for GNC for four years.

B12 is great for fatigue, also for mood balance and anxiety.  If you're using it for a quick pick-me-up, go for a sublingual version that you stick under your tongue and let dissolve (at least 1000mg per pill).  You can pop several of these a day (within reason, obviously, not a whole blister pack) since B vitamins are water soluble and your system will flush whatever you don't use right away.

If you're looking for something to help throughout the entire day, try for a time-release capsule in 1000 or 1500mg.  A good time-release B-complex is a good option too, since B vitamins tend to work synergistically.

Hope that helps!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malialoke* 

 
_Word of warning: I'm not a nutritionist, I've just taken classes and worked for GNC for four years.

B12 is great for fatigue, also for mood balance and anxiety. If you're using it for a quick pick-me-up, go for a sublingual version that you stick under your tongue and let dissolve (at least 1000mg per pill). You can pop several of these a day (within reason, obviously, not a whole blister pack) since B vitamins are water soluble and your system will flush whatever you don't use right away.

If you're looking for something to help throughout the entire day, try for a time-release capsule in 1000 or 1500mg. A good time-release B-complex is a good option too, since B vitamins tend to work synergistically.

Hope that helps!_

 
Thank you very much for the information.  I didnt know that much about B vitamins.  I might have to go pick some up.


----------



## girlstar (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_Do any of you do your MU b4 u leave the house?  If so, how long do u spend on it?_






I timed myself this morning.. haha.. I wanted to see how long it took. I took me 8 mins to do msf on face, filled in eyebrows, 2 e/s colours (went neutral), mascara, and glissade msf on cheeks. I applied gloss in the car. I'm sure you could do it faster.. I was being soo lazy this morning!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I timed myself this morning.. haha.. I wanted to see how long it took. I took me 8 mins to do msf on face, filled in eyebrows, 2 e/s colours (went neutral), mascara, and glissade msf on cheeks. I applied gloss in the car. I'm sure you could do it faster.. I was being soo lazy this morning!_

 
=D TY
Hmmmm I'm going to have to try this tommorow. =P


----------



## Raerae (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Place your alarm farrrrrrrrrrrrr away from your bed, so that you actually have to get up to close it in the morning. Works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heh... I have my alarm across my room, and i get up, set it back another 30 mins, and go back to bed LOL!

I think more than anything, going to bed at a decent hour to where you get enough sleep is the key to being a morning person.  It's hard to go to bed late and get up early, because your body wants more sleep.  I know the days I can drag myself out of bed at 6am, are the nights I'm in bed by 10pm.  And the night i'm up later, i'm typically putting the snooze on my alarm clock or going in late.


----------



## greentwig (Jan 2, 2008)

I’m so glad I read this thread again.  I am @ work on time now but I am having a problem w/ doing my make-up like this (lol, comical):


As I’m driving to work 1 grab my mini foundation brush out of my brush bag, put some foundation on it, apply it where needed, then I grab my concelor brush put some foundation on it at stop lights, apply it. 
Get to work and fill in my eyebrows in the car. 
Go up to my desk, curl my eyelashes and put mascara on. 
Later in the morning if I have a minute I’ll brush on some e/s quickly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
I have yet to ever work out in the morning, but me and my bf will be doing this in the after noon starting next week.  LMAO I seriously need to get up like 15 mins earlier and do my MU though.  It makes me laugh when I think about what I do in the morning.

Oh and I need to start laying my clothes out the night b 4 again.... I have stopped doing this


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be that you may have delayed sleep phase syndrome. 

No matter what time I go to bed, I don't get into REM sleep mode until later in the night or early morning...which makes me feel as if I got barely any sleep eventhough I went to bed 8 hours earlier. 

I found over the counter melatonin tablets (3mg) helped me feel more rested and fall asleep a lot quicker, but I only take them when I feel I need it. Some people use melatonin to treat jet-lag and reset the body clock. Ask your doctor if you have any questions or concerns. I have had no problems with feeling addicted or drowsy the next day.


----------



## greentwig (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_It could be that you may have delayed sleep phase syndrome. 

No matter what time I go to bed, I don't get into REM sleep mode until later in the night or early morning...which makes me feel as if I got barely any sleep eventhough I went to bed 8 hours earlier. 

I found over the counter melatonin tablets (3mg) helped me feel more rested and fall asleep a lot quicker, but I only take them when I feel I need it. Some people use melatonin to treat jet-lag and reset the body clock. Ask your doctor if you have any questions or concerns. I have had no problems with feeling addicted or drowsy the next day._

 





 Maybe I'll try that and see how i feel when I wake up.  Thanks!


----------

